
Amazon brings online supermarket to Germany, stirring up worries for competition - devnonymous
https://www.thelocal.de/20170504/amazon-brings-online-supermarket-to-germany-stirring-up-worries-for-competition/
======
devnonymous
I found this interesting because for all its reputation as the tech capital of
mainland Europe, online shopping experiences in Germany are far from
satisfying. The local business could definitely do with some competition.

